# Pac-man bike seat!!



## partsguy (Feb 25, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/PAC-MAN-SEAT-FR...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item4cedd658fb

Too bad he got the year wrong though.

"I got Pac-Man Fever, Pac-Man Fever
It's drvin' me crazy
I'm going out of my mind
I got Pac-Man Fever, Pac-Man Fever"


----------



## KansasJack (Mar 10, 2010)

A Pac-Man seat from 1972? That's funny. I don't even think Pong was available then, let alone Pac-Man.


----------



## partsguy (Mar 11, 2010)

Yea, he got that date wrong, probably meant 1982!


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Mar 12, 2010)

I was not aware the price of a small flat rate box had gone up to 15.00!


----------

